# problems with PeakseedsBC????



## gettinggray1964 (Mar 10, 2010)

has anyone else ordered from peakseedsBC??? i sent them a money order on 02-02-10, on the 02-24-10 i sent them a hushmail, thats what they use, got reply back that said they sent my order out on the 02-14-10, so with that in mind i went searching on other forums, seems this guy MJ at peakseedsBC, has been doing this for awhile, but most of his orders keep getting lost!!!!! i can see a few packages a year getting lost....i think the greenmans page needs to be repromaned for the 4 star rateing it countiues to give peakseedsBC. because after searching the forms on other sites, you don't find much good out there about peakseedsBC, i mean like since 2008 till now. the guy that sent me the hushmail back said to let him know when i got them and he was MJ, well i let MJ know that he is a crook and i hope knowone else sends this punk another dime.....peakseedsBC shame on you....


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the post because if your like me, you post something negative and blammo your order arrives the next day.  Good luck.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

greenman only posts what we report...so with that being said I hope you email him your complaints and let him know...I'm sure if everyone that has been screwed by Peakseeds reports it to Greenman the rateing will drop, but you have to let him know.

He has evidently had more good reports than bad to keep the 4 star rateing.  Greenman is not in the seed distribution business so he has nothing to gain or lose by his rateing site...he only reports what is reported to him.  Make sure to drop him a mail.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Mar 10, 2010)

and i did just that , wrote the GreenMan, its pretty bad when i order from attitude a week after i placed my order with peakseedsBC, which is on the same contenant as i, i live in southern usa, well as always got my attitude order 11 days after placeing it...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

I understand your frustration man!  I've never ordered from them, but I would be upset to...no one wants to lose money!

I look at greenmans site occasionally to, and if he had a rateing like that for them, and they had something that I wanted that I couldn't get where I usually do business, I would probably trust it to...so I know where your comeing from...I was just saying you can't be mad at greenmans site, he can only rate what is reported...ya know?

Thanks for the heads up on Peakseeds though!


----------



## pitviper (Jun 23, 2012)

I know that this is an old post,but in the defense of peakseedsbc.com,I have always received my order's from them in the southern US in 14 working days or less,my payment method has always been the same(cash folded in a sheet of black lightweight construction paper, with my written order on a post-it)and from time to time he will send free seeds to anyone who request them when he has a surplus to offer,
i have also took part in a recent giveaway,and received my request for a package of a free 20pack of mixed variety strains in 6 days.he also paid for the postage.
so i support peak because of their honesty,quality,generosity.
i am just one of hundreds or thousands whom have been more than satisfied and confident to continue to make repeated transactions with this great outfit, in the nearly 15 years of peakseedsbc existence they have a huge base of loyal satisfied customers.


----------

